# Yay! Test results back!



## polopony (Jun 24, 2011)

Once again our entire herd tested is negative for CAE and CL. It wasn't unexpected, but is always good news.


----------



## Bit of Everything (Jan 28, 2011)

Congrats!! :leap: I need to learn how to do this and get our herd tested. I'm sure it's not difficult just a matter of figuring it out is all.


----------



## potentialfarm (Apr 11, 2011)

Congrats! :hi5: That must be a good feeling, even if it's not "unexpected".  My test tubes & needles have been sitting on the kitchen table since Saturday...I keep walking by them, giving them dirty looks. :laugh:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Congrats!! :stars: :dance:


----------



## polopony (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks guys! :leap: My daughter just got her Alpine Dairy goats and they come from a negative/tested herd and I have tested my Boers for 3 years (since I have had them). I am now looking forward to babies this spring.


----------

